# 03' merckx



## jmammoth (Jun 10, 2005)

ive got an opportunity to get an 03' merckx elite team with all ultegra and cxp32 wheels. is this a good bike, and is it worth the 1250 he is asking? i dont know anything about merckx frames and couldnt find anything about them on the net. im guessing its a pretty exotic name in frames.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

*Serious?*

You could not find any info about Merckx Bicycles on the Internet? 

Try going to www.google.com and enter the words "Merckx Bicycles" into the search box.


----------



## jmammoth (Jun 10, 2005)

lampshade said:


> You could not find any info about Merckx Bicycles on the Internet?
> 
> Try going to www.google.com and enter the words "Merckx Bicycles" into the search box.


whoah, whats google? im talking about reviews, recommendations, and experience with the bicycles, not a bunch of price lists. thanks for the info, smartass.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

jmammoth said:


> whoah, whats google? im talking about reviews, recommendations, and experience with the bicycles, not a bunch of price lists. thanks for the info, smartass.


how about type merckx in RBR's search- reviews/ discussions/ products? you know search right? there's a LOT of knowledge on merckx around the boards but you must drop the attitude in order to access it


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

jmammoth said:


> whoah, whats google? im talking about reviews, recommendations, and experience with the bicycles, not a bunch of price lists. thanks for the info, smartass.


 Colker1 can be a bit glib, but don't be hostile. Google will turn up a variety of reviews off of various boards. Merckx makes very good bikes, with reputations for being stable due to lower bb hieght. Aluminum frame, very high quality construction. Peerless rep.
It won't be a lightweight though - especially with those wheels. Probably come in around 18.5 - 19lbs.
$1250 seems like it would be a good price. You could offer a little less and see what he says.


----------

